# Hirsch International Offers Tajima Eight-Head Stretch



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you’re ready to move up from a singlehead or two-head machine, you will dramatically increase production with the Tajima TFMX-II-C 1508-450 stretch eight-head embroidery machine. This machine is ideal for mid-size orders ranging from 48 to 200 pieces, and this stretch version has an extra-large sewing field for doing jacket backs, blankets, and oversize designs. 

The 1508-450 has the exclusive MicroSmart Technology, which means it is intuitive and easy to use. It has a 32-bit controller runs at 300MHz and uses the Windows® CE Operating System. The full color 6.5-inch Thin Film Transistor (TFT) LCD MicroSmart screen shows the design and location of the needle at any point in the sewing process, X and Y coordinates, machine codes and more. 

Other features include 2 million stitch or 200 design memory, USB or networking data transfer, AC servo pulse motor, a thread locking system, and an adjustable tension device. The stroke has been increased from 45mm to 47mm for smoother operation and more precise sewing on thicker fabrics. In addition, you can change from cap to cylinder to tubular operation in minutes with no tools because of Tajima’s uni-sash system.

For more information or a free brochure contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch.


----------

